# Tigeon and his eggs



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Tigeon is following my male dove's schedule and sits on the eggs from about 10 am until I put back in the nest his stuffed love after diner. He is a very serious fellow!
Suz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How very sweet and serious he is. Flakey shows no signs at all of being a responsible father and has been more inclined to roll the eggs out of the nest than sit on them!

Cynthia


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Maybe the doves around him stimulate his father instinct... I put old infertile dove's eggs in the nest. I wonder if he would be tender enough to raise a baby dove? He is so stronger and bigger than his little cousins, but he seems to enjoy their presence.
Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is too cute. What a sweetie!!!

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

Very cute pictures indeed! LOL. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*cute!*

wow, what a wattle! WINNER, I mean. cutie for sure. i dont know the story of what happened to the dove that layed the eggs, but Tigeon is doing just fine. looks like he really scored this time!look at his belle mate! (that stuffed bird works? cool!)


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

He's really cute. I like the pic of him lying on his side or back. I don't recall ever seeing a pigeon lie on its side or back.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Tigeon likes to lay on one wing. He looks very comfortable 
Suz


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

Tigeon, is simply PRESCIOUS! Truly Magnifique!!! Thanks for sharing all your splendid and personal photos of him and your other "friends"


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks Brad. Doves and pigeons are my passion, I just need to have one with me all the time!  Right now, my older male dove is on my arm while all the others are still sleeping. It is 6:25, I am an early bird!

Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love the look on his face "can I have some privacy here, please, I am resting" LOL

Reti


----------

